# It happened, finally. Got my first kiss and much more.



## TheBrokenGuy (Jul 12, 2013)

After always wondering what it was like to kiss someone.
It finally happened to me tonight.
On 6/17/16, a little after 11:30 pm on a stone bench.
Right in front of a building, yep.
Waiting 26 plus years and now the wait was over.
Never thought it was ever gonna happen for me, but I was wrong.
This was a big step for me and I gotta tell you.
We both just didn't plain kiss.
We were making out like crazy.
French kissing was involved, a LOT!!!
It was a magical, amazing, feel good moment for us.
Time to explain, so let's begin.

Before I start.
If you wanna know how we meet.
Just go on my page and search for, (the 6 hours of texting), k.
Now on to it shall we.
I was waiting outside for her at least an hour after my shift.
It seemed like she was never gonna show up
I was getting nervous at times and my heart was pounding.
I keep looking up in the sky and saying to myself.
It's finally gonna happen tonight.
I will be getting my first kiss.
She told me she wanted to kiss me the other day after work.
So, tonight it was gonna happen.
When she finally came out to her car, I was sooo nervous.

So I went up to her and she was coming towards me.
As we meet I say to her, take my hand beautiful.
She does and we start walking to the place holding hands.
Also that was a new experience for me.
Getting to hold hands with a girl, finally.
Felt amazing, yes.
Then we reach the bench and sit down.
She then sits on my lap and we start holding each other.
Just feeling us with our bodies.
I felt so connected, as did she.
We were holding for like a min.
Then I look down at her and I knew this was the moment.
It was time folks.
She's smiling at me and I'm doing the same.
I say to her, can I kiss you now???
She says, go for it.
As I lean down and my heart beating super fast.
Our lips make contact and we start kissing.
Probably for a good 10 seconds I would say.
It was amazing and she said to me after the kiss.
Wow, I can feel your heart beating like crazy.
Then we kiss again, and again and again and again and more.
I say we kissed at least 7-8 times on the bench I would say.
Then others across the street were throwing a party.
We both didn't like that distraction
So she says to me, lets go to my car.
And we did, holding hands on the way to her car.

Now if you thought that was something, get ready.
We both got in her back seat and started making out.
Kissing so many times I lost count.
If I had to guess, maybe over a 100 plus.
Then while I was laying down and she was on top of me.
She then starts french kissing me and I was shocked.
She just really let it all out on me and I did the same with her.
We french kissed a least 7 plus times.
Then she would like kiss me for like 20 seconds not letting go.
I was sweating so much in her car with excitement.
I was getting hard as well and wet, yea.
She noticed I'm sure of and felt it when making out with me.
I accident touched her boob and said sorry, she giggled.
We cuddled in so many different ways I lost count to.
She rubbed my chest and stomach in the process.
We were eye to eye with each other.

Smiling into our souls and just having comfort.
She would lay on my chest and I would do the same.
We then would watch a scene from the movie (The Notebook).
Kissing in the rain scene.
Then we start doing that best we can with our kissing.
I was getting so thirsty at times had to drink some water.
She was as well, so I shared my bottle with her.
My body has never experienced this before.
I keep saying to myself, is this really finally happening???
We were both in her car for at least 2 hours.
Would of stayed longer if are schedules were off tomorrow.
Anyways, this was a super amazing moment for me.
Its over, done.
I've finally been kissed, got to cuddle, hold hands and feel good.
I no longer feel broken at the moment.
I feel unbroken.

Were not dating at the moment.
Lets say were just giving ourselves comfort.
No pressure.
If things get much more, I should be ready.
My anxiety really did well tonight I thought.
I didn't expect this to really go beyond what it did.
Wow, still amazed about this.
Guess that's all I have to say for now.
Except shes really into me as she told me in the car.
She really is a doll.
Anyways, thanks for reading if you did.

What was your first kiss?:kiss:


----------



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad you had the balls to go through with it lol.. I would say texting first and conversations through phone do help getting closer to people. That's how I would always get there with women, and then the next thing you know we're alone and horny together.

Anyways, my first kiss was at 10 years old with my neighbor. She was on top of me and we were French kissing and dry humping. Very magical moment for me then.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats bro, cute story. So she had a tv in her car to watch that movie though? I'm glad you had fun bro.


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

Well done. My first kiss was with some random drunken girl on the dance floor in a club. Nothing special. I don't even know her name lol


----------



## Serefina (Oct 6, 2015)

wow,that's really cute,it's nice that you're first kiss was an amazing experience. I can't even remember my first kiss.


----------



## Serefina (Oct 6, 2015)

*your


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Sounds like you had a great time man.I bet you can't wait to be with her again. I remember the first time I was with my first girlfriend(I was your age actually, 26), it was amazing! Some unforgettable times....She wasn't my first kiss though, my first kiss was my coworker when I was 17. Yeah I liked kissing her, she had some pretty juicy lips, but the feelings were definitely not comparable to my first gf.

Anyway I hope it works out between you two. I read your other thread a while back and it's great to see that it lead to this thread. Good luck


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice man, glad to hear. So, the million dollar question is...how do you feel now compared to how you felt before? Can you honestly say this is the beginning of a life changing event? I guess lots of people consider this a milestone(especially if they had to wait 26yrs to achieve it). How in the heck did you not get hard during the kiss when she was sitting on your lap? Self restraint or just focusing on the kiss? Cool man and cheers to something more developing from this. :high5

My first kiss...was with the girl I lost my v-card to. I plunged my tongue down her throat then plunged my D into her V. Very anticlimactic, but :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't see how this would be life-changing. One would still have anxiety when the hormones wear off. :stu
A man is not defined by a kiss or sex. That's convolusion


----------



## hopelesslife (Jun 19, 2016)

Congrats bro 

Sent from my Micromax A106 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Congrats, OP. Hope things continue to go well for you with the girl. 

Still waiting for my first kiss. Nearly 30, so I'm pretty sure that ship has sailed.


----------



## KWIP (Dec 1, 2015)

Congrats! I often fantasize about what my first kiss will be like. I hope it was everything you wanted and more!


----------



## TheBrokenGuy (Jul 12, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Congrats bro, cute story. So she had a tv in her car to watch that movie though? I'm glad you had fun bro.


Nah we watched a clip on my phone.
Then after it was done, we kissed passionately
We indeed had a fun time in that car.


----------



## TheBrokenGuy (Jul 12, 2013)

Serefina said:


> wow,that's really cute,it's nice that you're first kiss was an amazing experience. I can't even remember my first kiss.


This was an incredible moment for me.
Will remember this for the rest of my life.
When are lips first locked, magical.
Can't believe it took me this long, but I did it.


----------



## TheBrokenGuy (Jul 12, 2013)

Rex87 said:


> Sounds like you had a great time man.I bet you can't wait to be with her again. I remember the first time I was with my first girlfriend(I was your age actually, 26), it was amazing! Some unforgettable times....She wasn't my first kiss though, my first kiss was my coworker when I was 17. Yeah I liked kissing her, she had some pretty juicy lips, but the feelings were definitely not comparable to my first gf.
> 
> Anyway I hope it works out between you two. I read your other thread a while back and it's great to see that it lead to this thread. Good luck


We had a magical time, oh yes!
Can't wait to kiss her again I tell yea.
When we were both holding each other and looking into our eyes.
It just seemed like life finally made sense in a way.
She keep telling me that she's liked me for so long.
Well, we couldn't keep our hands off one another, haha.
Appreciate the feedback, thank you.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

"touched her boob and said sorry, she giggled." Dude, your making out with her and she is going wild on you, I'm sure a little boob action over the shirt is fine hahah. Wait until you see her naked, full access to her body as she grinds that wetness on you.


Anyway...my first kiss was with a FWB shortly after my 20th birthday. First kiss as an adult anyway. It wasn't anything special. My first kiss with someone I loved was with my current girlfriend. 

We were at a drive in theater in the back of my SUV that I turned into a bed. We watched Paul Blart 2 and it was ****ty, but we cuddled and I grabbed this sweet smelling lip balm and I said "You know what this means, right?" and the rest is history.


----------



## TheBrokenGuy (Jul 12, 2013)

jsgt said:


> Nice man, glad to hear. So, the million dollar question is...how do you feel now compared to how you felt before? Can you honestly say this is the beginning of a life changing event? I guess lots of people consider this a milestone(especially if they had to wait 26yrs to achieve it). How in the heck did you not get hard during the kiss when she was sitting on your lap? Self restraint or just focusing on the kiss? Cool man and cheers to something more developing from this. :high5
> 
> My first kiss...was with the girl I lost my v-card to. I plunged my tongue down her throat then plunged my D into her V. Very anticlimactic, but :stu


Well I feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my back.
Getting my first kiss was even better then I imagined =).
It was a life changing event for me for sure.
I finally felt the touch of a women on my body.
This moment was something I'll never forget.
And hopefully more is to come.
I did get hard and I'm sure she felt it, haha.
We weren't gonna have sex though, I knew that.
I was just so relaxed and excited.
Being hard came naturally to me in the moment.
All I needed was her holding and kissing, not sex.


----------



## TheBrokenGuy (Jul 12, 2013)

TheWelshOne said:


> Congrats, OP. Hope things continue to go well for you with the girl.
> 
> Still waiting for my first kiss. Nearly 30, so I'm pretty sure that ship has sailed.


I appreciate that, thank you.
Never too late man.
You just never know.
Look what happened to me and I never thought it would.
I hope one day you'll experience that first kiss.


----------



## TheBrokenGuy (Jul 12, 2013)

Kanova said:


> "touched her boob and said sorry, she giggled." Dude, your making out with her and she is going wild on you, I'm sure a little boob action over the shirt is fine hahah. Wait until you see her naked, full access to her body as she grinds that wetness on you.
> 
> Anyway...my first kiss was with a FWB shortly after my 20th birthday. First kiss as an adult anyway. It wasn't anything special. My first kiss with someone I loved was with my current girlfriend.
> 
> We were at a drive in theater in the back of my SUV that I turned into a bed. We watched Paul Blart 2 and it was ****ty, but we cuddled and I grabbed this sweet smelling lip balm and I said "You know what this means, right?" and the rest is history.


Well it was an accident touching her boob.
I don't wanna go for that so quickly, yet.
Kissing and holding is all we needed and I'm fine with that.
No pressure into sex here.
This was huge step for me and sex would be even higher.
That's gonna take some time.
And Interesting story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Wow, congratulations to you sir.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Congratulations, man.


----------



## Just2Broken (Jun 25, 2016)

Hey everyone!
This is TheBrokenGuy here.
Had to make a new account due to this new password situation, sigh.
Anyways, I'll keep giving updates on this subject on here since it's already posted.
Any new topics discussed will be on my other account, thank you =).

Now, lets give an update shall we.
I haven't seen her since we made out in her car.
She only works twice a week due to school.
We do text though everyday.
We were planning on making out again tonight actually, but I got sick again.
So sometime next week we will work something out hopefully.
She sent me a pic of herself last night and she was only wearing bra and panties.
I got so turned on I tell yea.

I keep wondering is this really happening to me???
I got my first kiss as you know and it was beyond amazing.
Really excited to be holding and making out with her again soon.
I'll let u all know when that happens again.
She's so beautiful and I just don't know yet if this is gonna lead up to something even bigger.
Only time will tell I guess.
Were just both giving comfort to one another like I said.
Enjoying the ride here.
Were both talking about her coming over my house and we make out in my bed.
She really wants to do that with me, will see.

More to come soon.


----------



## BAC (Aug 16, 2015)

Congrats on having the courage to finally get something like this to happen, let alone have it go so well for both of you. I can only hope that I eventually have similar success. 

Kind of a random question here, but what was it like getting your first kiss? Did it feel.. natural? Was it easy? As someone who has never kissed a girl before, kissing is probably my largest concern in regards to physical contact, simply because I personally have no idea how to do it really, and yet it seems like others don't really even think twice about it.


----------



## Just2Broken (Jun 25, 2016)

BAC said:


> Congrats on having the courage to finally get something like this to happen, let alone have it go so well for both of you. I can only hope that I eventually have similar success.
> 
> Kind of a random question here, but what was it like getting your first kiss? Did it feel.. natural? Was it easy? As someone who has never kissed a girl before, kissing is probably my largest concern in regards to physical contact, simply because I personally have no idea how to do it really, and yet it seems like others don't really even think twice about it.


Yeah it felt natural.
When I looked into her eyes.
At that moment I knew it was time.
I even asked her, can I kiss you now and she said go for it.
Was I nervous of course, but more excited.
I knew it was now or never, in my case.
When our lips locked, we both just moved them around.
We were both just guiding each other with our lips basically.
A moment I will never forget.
I hope you get yours one day man.
Try going on you tube and just search how to kiss.
Anyways, hope I helped.

-Just2Broken aka TheBrokenGuy


----------



## Just2Broken (Jun 25, 2016)

Update (3)
Just2Broken aka TheBrokenGuy

Alright, here we go.
I awoke past 12 in the afternoon.
I got a text from her sometime after 9:30.
Didn't hear it due to being sound asleep.
Anyways I replied to her text and she asked if I wanted to meet somewhere.
Before I had to be at work at 330.
So I said yes and got ready as quick as I could.
We were going to meet at Barnes and Noble (book store).
I took a cab and was waiting upstairs for her to arrive.
While I was waiting, I was very nervous.
Hadn't really seen her much due to our schedules.
When she arrived, we hugged and sat down at a table.

So we then start holding each others hands, smiling and giggling.
My hands were kind of shaking and she pointed that out to me.
Saying I'm so cute and adorable.
We weren't in the right place to kiss and I didn't have much time either.
So anyways, we were talking about her school work, movies, food and each other.
Just having a nice relaxing time at the table.
Our hands were really feeling each other.
I could tell she really wanted to hold my body and kiss me.
After we finished talking for like half an hour.
I said to her, lets go downstairs and look at the movies.
We go the DVDs and just start checking out romance and horror movies mostly.
Were both into that.
We keep holding hands the whole time.
Then we looked at the back cover of a movie and a couple were kissing on it.
So I sneaked in a kiss with her on the lips and she giggled.
She is an amazing kisser.
Then after 15 min in the movie section, we decided to go to her car.

It was really hot outside, so we weren't gonna stay long in her car.
Plus I had to be at work soon as well.
We both get in the back seat and she then leans over on my shoulder.
Then I look into her eyes and we start kissing again.
It was, amazing.
Well, beyond amazing actually.
It felt like my body was super relaxed.
I got excited again though, haha.
We were kissing a long time.
Probably over a min I would say.
She would like hold onto my lips and french kissing me again.
Her tongue got me very hard.
She just turns me on so much.
I keep saying she's so beautiful and I didn't wanna leave her.
She would kiss on my cheek and work her way down to my neck.
I would moan at times, just cause it felt like heaven.
The power of her touch just gets to me and she enjoys it.
After lots and lots of more kissing.
We would both stare into our eyes smiling.
It was beyond magical.
Then eventually I had to head to work.

She drove me and on the way, just keep saying I wanna stay with you.
Then as I had a few more minutes to spare.
We started making out again and she was playing with my biceps.
Saying there sexy and etc.
I gotta tell you, she is special to me.
After I was about to leave for work.
She grabbed me and we kissed for like about a min.
Her lips were not letting go and I got super hard.
After the kiss was done.
I had to fix my shorts to let the hard on go down and she noticed.
I blushed and she laughed.
Then we did one last quick kiss and said our goodbyes.
Another great moment I experienced with her that I'll never forget.

Now I sadly got some bad news though.
While we were talking in the store upstairs.
She told me that sometime she is gonna have to transfer stores.
Due to not having her own car by using her parents.
Her new store would be walking distance.
My heart just broke as she told me this.
I also knew we probably wont be seeing each other again.
Once she transfers, most likely.
I don't drive and honesty in the end.
She would be wasting her time with me.
I just want her though to be happy at the end of the day here.
At the moment though, I'm enjoying the ride.
I'll keep you all posted, thanks!


----------



## Just2Broken (Jun 25, 2016)

New updates here

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...a-virgin-well-sort-of-1842009/#post1086448353


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Congrats dude. 

Next time don't apologize for touching her there.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Just2Broken said:


> New updates here
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...a-virgin-well-sort-of-1842009/#post1086448353


Looks like I'm late. Disregard the above


----------

